# yo i NEED SOME HELP



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

aight i need some advice before next season... i can do almost anything on the mountain other than big jumps,crazy rails, and half pipe... and the damn T-Bar lifts!!!! with only my front foot in bindings (i ride regular so my left foot) the front of the board always drifts to the left like if i was about to go heelside except not as extreme. even with a sick stomp pad it does it... so every time i try and go up really high on a mountain with a tbar, the lip catches a rut and i either fall off or say screw it and let it drag me up. sucks cus either way i look like a ***. is there something im missing out on about how to ride those lifts?? appreciate the help...


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

practice your neutral balance. (and pay attention to your caps lock )

but for any kinda of ski orientated drag system, the important thing is to RELAX!

you can see the cuts and lines in the track you are being dragged up from other 'passengers'; so just chill and reassure yourself that your board edges will simply follow those.

your efforts to amend even the slightest detour from your desired path, will cause you to tense up and do something detrimental....

so the one thing i would advise....*is chillax*!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Yep...don't fight it. Keep you knees bent on the board and balanced as though you are actually riding your board (coasting your board not racing or else you are going to look really odd squatting low on a T, lol).


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you can strap into your back binding before getting on the bar. Not always practical, but it can be done. The T-bar/Poma are very hard to master.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

the poma suck.. not very snowboard friendly. 

Try to keep loose and relaxed... don't really think about it and just let the t-bar and the track do the work. People tend to stiffin up when they try and force things or get nervous(etc...) and when this happens you are more likely to wipe.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Don't go into a sitting motion on the t-bar or poma, makes life a helluva lot more difficult.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

if drag lifts (button, T or L) cause you problems, don't come to eurolandia!

for the T lift tho, what i find helps, if you are riding it alone, is to get on the right hand side (left if you be a goofy freak ) and reach around with your trailing hand and grab the seat bar on the left hand side. 

it gives stability and ensures you maintain that 'leading shoulder' position.

for all others tho, just relax and grin and bare it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks guys... i will definitely put the advice to good use. i can see grabbing the left bar with my back right hand working out well. i will most likely be alone if i go on any of those lifts because all the people im going with this yr are new to mountains, snow, and boarding! but ya much luv to all... who is gonna be in summit county this yr?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Summit County Colorado or Utah?

I'll be in Summit County Colorado here and there. I have a pass good at Copper, plus maybe a trip to Janet's Cabin. I also get out in the backcountry in and around summit from time to time. I spend most of my time at Berthoud Pass and Winterpark in the winter though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

colorado... ill be taking a few trips there this season. i also scored a season pass to durango for $135 and it comes with passes to some cool looking mountains in cali that i have never even heard of. 

oh one more thing about the t-bar lifts.. do u guys put the bar under ur butt or like around the back?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I tuck it inbetween my legs. Putting it behind me isn't very comfortable, for me. I know others who don't mind it though.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Ha! I was doubling up on the Tee with the Other Half but she was not very confident on them. So half way up she was really leaning on me and no matter how much I tried I couldn't get her off me. Just as I buckled over backwards and fell she let got of the Tee. The hook shot right between the legs and now I'm being hauled up the mountain on my back by my nuts. The liftie was too busy hitting on some Betty to see what was going on so it was quite the "drag" that he couldn't stop it right away. Nothing beers and tears can't solve.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

hahaha nice


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> I tuck it inbetween my legs. Putting it behind me isn't very comfortable, for me. I know others who don't mind it though.


lol i had no idea what the topic was and i read this.. pretty amusing if you ask me =)


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

When I first tried the T-bar I was the same, trying to adjust and fight against the pull of the bar. Instead of fighting the left movement just let it take you where it wants. Unless there's an edge and if you go too far left you will fall off, just let it go. If the edge is there you might have to adjust it but do it subtley not go on too much of an angle on your edge.

After learning to board properly I found the bar alot easier to use. 

Along with just relaxing look ahead and not down at your board.

Woh, my first post here!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

When your far enough from the cabin so the guy doesnt see you, tie your other foot as well..I mean your not surpose to but it works so what the hell.. and dont put the T between your legs, hold it like you were wakeboarding,,
-..Alex..-


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

SHRED GNAR!!! then work then sleep then do it again i hate when the tbar stops....i hate the t bar period i guess and i always want it to be over is why....... and the tow rope at the top of vail is fun too i love doin one foot back 1's and 3's with the handlepass its like wakeboarding except i dont suck at it GOOD TIMES


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Summit County Colorado or Utah?
> 
> I'll be in Summit County Colorado here and there. I have a pass good at Copper, plus maybe a trip to Janet's Cabin. I also get out in the backcountry in and around summit from time to time. I spend most of my time at Berthoud Pass and Winterpark in the winter though.



livin at the beav and vail got passes to beaver creek vail copper breckenridge keystone a-basin winterpark maryjane and steamboat holla and keep shreddin


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tbars are just uncomfortable. Between the legs works best for me. I did the share thing once with a skier. Never again. 

Poma's are easier but can provide a bit more amusement. The Storm King at Copper has a bit of the dip at the beginning after it's been open awhile. Rutted out from use. You need to get it between your legs quickly so that when it pulls it doesn't rocket you into the hillside. You are almost gauranteed a little air. Almost every year I see a skier or snowboarder get slammed into the hillside by that thing. It's freakin' funny when you see a skier get slammed and double ejected...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

i think i found a solution... K2 Cinch Cts bindings on their way


----------

